# ip 169... problem



## lDrag0n (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi im using a linsky adapter to connect to my belken rouder for wireless internet.

My computer says that i have limited or no connectivity and yet it says connection is excellent. I've been searching around on the internet with my other computer to find a way to solve the problem but nothing is working. 

By researching my problem i learnd that there is somethin wrong with my ip address. anything that has 169 for the first 3 numbers is a default ip address and needs to be fixed.


anyone kno whats wrong?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many things could be wrong. First, have you tried connecting the machine with a wired connection to see if that works? Also, have you disabled encryption in the router to see if it's an encryption issue? Remember, if you're using WEP, use ONLY the HEX key option, not the passcode option.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.



I'd also like to see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lDrag0n (Sep 1, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Many things could be wrong. First, have you tried connecting the machine with a wired connection to see if that works? Also, have you disabled encryption in the router to see if it's an encryption issue? Remember, if you're using WEP, use ONLY the HEX key option, not the passcode option.
> 
> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> ...





OK, dont kno wat an IPS is but i live in the USA.
My Broadband modem is from "Webstar"
My Rouder is a Belkin Wireless G rouder
I dont use any encryption
My USB adapter is "Linsky"
The one thats hooked up to the rouder is HP and the one with the adapter is a dell
Both computers use windows xp


----------



## lDrag0n (Sep 1, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Many things could be wrong. First, have you tried connecting the machine with a wired connection to see if that works? Also, have you disabled encryption in the router to see if it's an encryption issue? Remember, if you're using WEP, use ONLY the HEX key option, not the passcode option.
> 
> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> ...


here is the computer info u wanted:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\CULO>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AYDEN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-37-5E-81

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-B6-94-94-52
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.107.29
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## animesh_joshi (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the computer is not getting a valid IP address. I think you should go into Control Panel>Network Connections>Properties and make sure specify a valid dhcp address. The output doesn't list any dhcp servers. The 169.254 is a class B address that windows clients auto-assign themselves if they don't get a valid IP from a dhcp server or if it is manually assigned


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try connecting with a wired connection to the router. If that doesn't work, try this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## lDrag0n (Sep 1, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Try connecting with a wired connection to the router. If that doesn't work, try this:
> 
> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> ...


OK ,is this what i do?

1.start ,run then type cmd.

2.typed in "netsh winsock reset catalog"

3.then hit ENTER

4. then type in "netsh int ip reset reset.log

5. hit ENTER then RESTART computer

correct me if im wrong please.


----------



## lDrag0n (Sep 1, 2007)

lDrag0n said:


> OK ,is this what i do?
> 
> 1.start ,run then type cmd.
> 
> ...


EDIT:if that was what i was supposed to do ,it didnt work. my ip was still 169...


----------



## lDrag0n (Sep 1, 2007)

lDrag0n said:


> EDIT:if that was what i was supposed to do ,it didnt work. my ip was still 169...


can someone help me on this site? dang


----------



## reggienogu (Aug 23, 2007)

try the network cable connection with a wire and then unplug the power from your modem and router. wait for about 30secs plug the modem in first and then router. if that still gives you a limited or connectivity, call the router provider for assistance.


----------

